# DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing



## Bronni (2. April 2006)

Hallo,
durch Zufall habe ich heute bei DSF eine Serie entdeckt, die jeweils am
Sonntag bereits um 8:45 gesendet wird. Kennt jemand diese Sendung und
lohnt sich evtl. das Aufzeichnen dieser Sendung.
Bis dann und
viele Grüße
Bronni ;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

Besser aufzeichnen und dann über den Videorekorder gucken. 
Sonst geht Dir die Werbung auf den Sack.


----------



## Heiko112 (2. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

Moin

Ist schon wohl interessant anzusehen mit welchem Gerät die da losziehen. Vorallem die Boote.:l:l:l

Also ich stehe dafür sogar Sonntags extra früher auf.


----------



## BxTZE (3. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

uups....


----------



## ae71 (3. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

hallo,war gute sendung gestern! mal etwas mehr gezeigt wie sonst!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Locke (3. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

Gibt es die doch wieder??
Letzte Woche wurde was anderes gezeigt! hmm
Weis jemand spontan ob es eine Wiederholung gibt?

Gruss Locke


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (28. April 2006)

*AW: DSF-Fishing Exklusiv-US Bass Fishing*

Hallo,

Viel über US Bass Fishing kann man 24h am Tag mit einer DSL-Verbindung auch auf www.outdooraction.com im Archive sehen. Qualität ist ausreichend.

Lies mein Thread: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70748

Mann kann die Videos auch dann aus dem Temp-Ordner in Eigene Videos kopieren.


----------

